# Virginity / Penis Size Question



## danistly887 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am a guy and have been saving myself for marriage. It's just something I believe in and something I want to do.

My worry is that I find a great girl and we are perfect for one another, and we marry and then I cannot perform or I am too small for her. Especially if she herself is not a virgin.

My penis is just under 6 inches, probably more closer to 5 1/2 inches. The girth is about 4 3/4 inches, just under 5 inches. Is this fine? Is this average?

In the Wikipedia article Human penis size - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia it states that my measurements are around average, which surprised me. I have always had anxiety that I am too small, again, especially if my future mate has been with someone bigger.

I know some of these replies will be crazy, but I am hoping to get some real feedback, suggestions, advice etc. Thanks


Update:

I've measured again, and erect it's really around 5 1/2 in length and just barley over 4 1/2 in girth/circumference (the width straight across the widest part is a little over 1 1/2 inches.

I just get so freaked out I won't be able to please my future wife, especially if she has been with someone else. There is a girl that I really like but I don't know how to proceed. I kinda feel like just pulling it out and getting it erect and saying "this is all I got, i'm sorry, hopefully it will work for you."

I mean I can get a pretty strong erection but i'm unsure about my size and I don't really have a good way to tell if I can last a long time, as when most guys masturbate it is in a quick fashion.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

From what I know women want girth over length. I have no idea what constitutes a girthy one, I would feel weird looking that up to be honest. A lot of women lie about the whole size thing though, but if you've got good girth you're good to go.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds about average, from what I know. I wouldn't worry about it. Yes, there are some women who focus on size, but as far as I know, for most having working equipment and knowing how (or being willing to learn how) to use it is the most important aspect. And keep in mind that a significant percentage of women don't orgasm through vaginal stimulation alone. So learning other techniques is important as well. And there's nothing wrong with learning them together, if she's not experienced!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

You're fine.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

You're fine on size.

One issue that can make men feel small is if they are a shrinker and they see danglers. Some men don't shrink / grow, they just dangle. So you see them and think they have a huge tool... only that's all they've got!

But since you're looking for general advice: I'd be real hesitant about marring a experienced woman. This is a problem because when a woman finds out you're a virgin, she's going to lie about the number of partners. 11 with three one night stands will be revealed as only 2. 

Someday down the road you'll find out, and it will bug the hell out of you. Just read this forum for a while and you'll find men coming and saying they have issues because they found out their wives past. Or their wives will come here and say that their husband quit having sex with them when they found out.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

you have nothing to worry about. The good stuff is just a few inches in so most men should be able to hit it one way or another. Once you've had enough practice you'll find that some positions are better for your size than others. Figure out where the target is and the best position to get there and you're good to go. And don't forget, you've also got your tongue, fingers and any number of toys out there to work with.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, if you can hit the G-spot with your tongue you're golden :B


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Hey, if you can hit the G-spot with your tongue you're golden :B


Any guides around for that??

btw your normal!  hope you use it soon.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

A few observations:

I think most women care about the size. They don't want too small. There's not much you can do about it anyway so don't worry. Most men and most women are not perfect so even if a woman does prefer more, it probably won't be a deal breaker unless she really has a thing for big ones and if you are very small.

Some men prefer bigger breasts than their wife has, some prefer a smaller butt but they love them anyway. Nobody's perfect.

Lastly, the average size of men all around the world is completely irrelevant to how a girl will perceive a guy's penis. Depending on the men that your wife has been with, she may find you large or small. I've been with a couple of girls that said that I was really big (I'm not) and I know they were not just being polite. I have also had others who I know thought I was on the small side of what they were used to. It all depends on the type of guys they have been with before you.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

They don't call you average for nothing. That's a good thing actually. It means you aren't small and you aren't huge either. You are just right. My personal preference is average (it's what my husband is). I'm tiny so I don't like huge. That hurts! LOL!!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Perhaps men put more pressure on themselves about size than women do. I think that most women would be just fine with average - it's neither too small, nor too big.

And remember, your size and intercourse is only one item on the whole menu of sexual pleasures. Learn to work through the whole menu from appetizers to main course to dessert by caring about your partner's pleasure at each step, and it really won't matter what size you are.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

danistly887 said:


> My worry is that I find a great girl and we are perfect for one another, and we marry and then I cannot perform or I am too small for her. Especially if she herself is not a virgin.
> 
> My penis is just under 6 inches, probably more closer to 5 1/2 inches. The girth is about 4 3/4 inches, just under 5 inches. Is this fine? Is this average?


Ok, I am going to give you another fear you have not considered (if you marry a virgin anyway).... Likely this won't happen to you but it happened to us ! My husband is your size , He was a virgin , I was a virgin and I was SO tight, he could not get it in ! Even after 3 months of trying, he was very gentle & didnt want to hurt me (probably too gentle!), so this was getting rediculous, I made an appointment to the OBGYN, was told my hymen was unusally ridgid & scheduled for a "Hymenectomy" -but 1st we had to take a pregnancy test before this surgery of coarse & talk about a shock - I was expecting! (We joked about him being the immaculate conception for some time. Ha ha) 

So No surgery allowed. Would you believe - with his average size penis, it took him another 5 months (8 months married by this time) for him to FULLY penetrate me, the BIG break through!! Granted, he was taking it really easy to not hurt me or our baby - Insane story , all true. 

You are perfect ,take pride. Look at this chart & see just how NORMAL you are . 5.50" to 5.75 is the GREATEST majority of ALL men everywhere. Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything. 

Take it from an old lady - I am alot "looser" now after 6 kids & many years of sex, and that same size is still quiet sufficient, so it is not about the size, but how you use it. Get this book for you & your future bride - Amazon.com: Sheet Music: Uncovering the Secrets of Sexual Intimacy in Marriage (9782913356559): Kevin Leman: Books 

God bless you for waiting. My oldest is 20 -my "immaculate conception" son , he even wants to be a Youth Paster, how fitting it is. He too, feels it is VERY important for him to save himself for the woman he marries. You guys are a rare rare breed these days. What a treasure for your future wife.


----------



## danistly887 (Jun 20, 2011)

Great stuff! Thanks very much.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Nicbrownn80 said:


> Any guides around for that?


Have her grab behind her knees and pull her legs to her chest. The go as far as you can. If you're lucky, then she is very happy :smthumbup:

My only problem is that I can't breathe when I reach it.


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

Breast size is not a good comparison to penis size. A better comparison would be vaginal depth, which btw, varies as much as penis size.


----------



## mysteryman (Apr 15, 2011)

Well I am happy I have a 6 and a half inches with 3 and a 1/2 girth. what you need is confidence in one's self.

even if you had a 8 incher you would probably feel insecure. no sexual encounter makes a man less confident when compared to a man who get's it on the regular


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

danistly887 said:


> In the Wikipedia article Human penis size - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia it states that my measurements are around average, which surprised me. I have always had anxiety that I am too small, again, especially if my future mate has been with someone bigger.
> 
> I know some of these replies will be crazy, but I am hoping to get some real feedback, suggestions, advice etc. Thanks


Best thing you can do is to NEVER, NEVER, NEVER comment abut size and wikipedia stats to your intended lover/wife/partner.

Just be all you can be. There's a lady out there for you. If you only encounter size queens, you keep looking.

However, I highly doubt that this will be the case.


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

danistly887 said:


> I am a guy and have been saving myself for marriage. It's just something I believe in and something I want to do.
> 
> My worry is that I find a great girl and we are perfect for one another, and we marry and then I cannot perform or I am too small for her. Especially if she herself is not a virgin.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Is this born out of your faith or? 

You are normal. Almost all men are normal. However, many are insecure about their size. Unfounded.
Sex is important in a marriage. You should click here as well, might not turn out that way if you wait till after marriage to find out. Anyway, if she is the right one your penis size will be the last thing on her mind. And you have a normal one. If she worries on that, then there is something else going on that's the problem.
Wish you all the best.

--
Gloria in excelsis Deo, et in terra pax hominibus bonae voluntatis


----------



## danistly887 (Jun 20, 2011)

michzz said:


> Best thing you can do is to NEVER, NEVER, NEVER comment abut size and wikipedia stats to your intended lover/wife/partner.
> 
> Just be all you can be. There's a lady out there for you. If you only encounter size queens, you keep looking.
> 
> However, I highly doubt that this will be the case.


But what if she is concerned with size, or curious might be a better word?

If I find a girl that I think is the one, would we just get together and go skinny dipping or something, or just get naked together. Would I measure it in front of her to show that it is average (as I'm a grower not a show'er)??

Would it be best to just let her see what I have and get the size out there?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

larry.gray said:


> You're fine on size.
> 
> One issue that can make men feel small is if they are a shrinker and they see danglers. Some men don't shrink / grow, they just dangle. So you see them and think they have a huge tool... only that's all they've got!.


:iagree:


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

danistly887 said:


> Would it be best to just let her see what I have and get the size out there?


Not a good idea. She might wonder if you take that approach on a regular basis, and maybe even in public.

Just kidding, but remember that we often rise to the occasion even when kissing on the sofa, and its not too easy to hide. I think she'll figure out that the plumbing's all in order down there. I also think very few women want to know exact measurements unless its going to be a big disappointment. If she's naive enough to really dwell on size, just tell her that she won't be thinking that an anaconda crawled into bed with the two of you, but she won't leave frustrated either.


----------



## bloupbloup (Jun 22, 2011)

danistly887 said:


> I am a guy and have been saving myself for marriage. It's just something I believe in and something I want to do.
> 
> My worry is that I find a great girl and we are perfect for one another, and we marry and then I cannot perform or I am too small for her. Especially if she herself is not a virgin.
> 
> ...



The wikipedia penis size page speaks about the lifestyles condom average penis size, the Journal of urology penis size... and the measurement is totally different from one to another.

I found an article entitled: "The Lifestyles condom study issue"

Ok, it says we cannot compare any penis length with the lifestyles condom study that is cited in the human penis size page of Wikipedia because we don't know the measurement procedure.

Bad information is dangerous because men may believe they have a small penis after looking at those figures.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

danistly887 said:


> But what if she is concerned with size, or curious might be a better word?
> 
> If I find a girl that I think is the one, would we just get together and go skinny dipping or something, or just get naked together. Would I measure it in front of her to show that it is average (as I'm a grower not a show'er)??
> 
> Would it be best to just let her see what I have and get the size out there?


Sheesh! :rofl:
Mate! You're fine! Physically at least, but your confidence in this department might need some work on.

Some women do comment on wee wees to test out your confidence, or to get under your nerves, or just to have fun. You have to be very solid in this.

I still remember the time before marriage when I was being a sexual bragging egotistical maniac a$$hole to the missus - just to get under her nerves (I do that for fun sometimes, yes I'm weird), so to attempt to 'pop my bubble', she mentioned "Oh yeah? I had guys bigger than you!" (which is probably true considering she had quite 'interesting' past experiences!). 

So I replied "Oh really? Well it's freakin obvious that they didn't know how to use it otherwise you wouldn't be here!" Heh we had a good laugh. That was the last time she ever made a negative comment about my willy!

Now -> This could be what the men in the men's clubhouse would have called a "fitness test", but I don't know. Nonetheless whether she was just trying to pop my bubble or to test whether I was confident or just bragging freely - I'll never know. Either way, you have to be more confident mate. And it's not something that you can act, the same way you pick up ladies mate while you're still single -> you don't memorise lines and expect them to work. You BE confident, and EMPATHIC, and you'll know the right words, and the right moves, to execute right at the RIGHT TIME. 

Just be who you are, and love, and respect yourself. Otherwise, it will be harder for others to respect you.
:smthumbup:


----------



## danistly887 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've measured again, and erect it's really around 5 1/2 in length and just barley over 4 1/2 in girth/circumference (the width straight across the widest part is a little over 1 1/2 inches.

I just get so freaked out I won't be able to please my future wife, especially if she has been with someone else. There is a girl that I really like but I don't know how to proceed. I kinda feel like just pulling it out and getting it erect and saying "this is all I got, i'm sorry, hopefully it will work for you."

I mean I can get a pretty strong erection but i'm unsure about my size and I don't really have a good way to tell if I can last a long time, as when most guys masturbate it is in a quick fashion.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by larry.gray 
You're fine on size.

_One issue that can make men feel small is if they are a shrinker and they see danglers. Some men don't shrink / grow, they just dangle. So you see them and think they have a huge tool... only that's all they've got!. _

Howard Stern calls them "locker room penises." Men can swagger around the locker room with them but they really don't grow in length or girth, they just harden.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

danistly887 said:


> I've measured again, and erect it's really around 5 1/2 in length and just barley over 4 1/2 in girth/circumference (the width straight across the widest part is a little over 1 1/2 inches.
> 
> I just get so freaked out I won't be able to please my future wife, especially if she has been with someone else. There is a girl that I really like but I don't know how to proceed. I kinda feel like just pulling it out and getting it erect and saying "this is all I got, i'm sorry, hopefully it will work for you."
> 
> I mean I can get a pretty strong erection but i'm unsure about my size and I don't really have a good way to tell if I can last a long time, as when most guys masturbate it is in a quick fashion.


You're fine with your size, like everyone else said. But if you're so self conscious about pleasing your future gf/wife, why don't you go out and experiment with girls? Go on dates, have sex...what's the point in saving yourself if it's causing you so much stress? 
Obviously the girl who falls in love with you will most likely enjoy your skills, but unless you get some experience your paranoia will most likely only get worse..


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude you are totally average. That means that there are a lot of guys smaller than you. Funny how guys worry about that. I know a guy who is 7.5 and worried that he is too small...lol

Also, not sure how old you are or what you weigh, but if you are young (under 25) you may still get a slight increase, and if you are overweight you can gain about an inch for ever 30lbs you lose.


----------



## fhg1893 (Jun 25, 2011)

This is a surprisingly common anxiety, but thankfully, it's an emotional one, not a rational one, so you CAN change your mind, and your feelings about this. 

There is a chance that you'll end up with a size queen, but that's not a very likely outcome. I'm actually about the same size, and believe it or not, my wife used to find me too big! 

And it's true, penis size matters. There is such a thing as too small, and there is such a thing as too big. But thankfully very few men fall into this category, and you aren't among them! And while size does matter, it doesn't matter as much as you've been lead to believe! 

My wife has an orgasm roughly 80%-90% of the time through penis-in-vagina intercourse, and that's with completely average, run-of-the-mill (though exercised) equipment. In other words, a good penis only goes so far, skill, which you can learn matters at least as much.

If you're still concerned, then one thing that you can do is kegle exercises, which will give you harder errections. And one thing that you could definitely do to help you feel better is to take up penis exercises like stretching, and jelqing which could possibly improve the health of your penis, and help you in the size department a little. There seems to be some evidence that a HARDER penis is more important than a BIGGER one. 

There's an internet forum called Thunder's place which is all about penis enlargement and stretching. Don't over do it, if you take two weeks, you'll probably feel a whole lot better about yourself.


----------



## danistly887 (Jun 20, 2011)

fhg1893 said:


> This is a surprisingly common anxiety, but thankfully, it's an emotional one, not a rational one, so you CAN change your mind, and your feelings about this.
> 
> There is a chance that you'll end up with a size queen, but that's not a very likely outcome. I'm actually about the same size, and believe it or not, my wife used to find me too big!
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Thanks very much!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It all depends on her vagina. 

I have been told by doctors that mine is very long and narrow. Who knew! This works out fine because my husband is very large.

I have been with smaller men, and was satisfied. I have been with a very small man and was satisfied, where he lacked in penis size, he made up for in other ways.

Do not worry.


----------

